# Pre VS Post 1998 Chorus 9 Shifters



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi All, 

Recent events have led me to having to rebuild my Right Chorus 9 shifter. In the process of planning to go to LBS, I also shopped for and found a pair of new Chorus 9 shifters at a fair price. My problem is this....
My Old Choru 9 is pre 1998 with the pointed hoods and large sweeping brake lever.
My New Chorus 9 is the Post 1998 rounder hood and less sweeping curve brake lever.
Can I install the new levers on my bike without having to retro fit anything else or do I have to do something else to make these work.

Here is what Branford had on their website, but I remain confused. Suggestions and direction are welcome.

Thanks
covrc

What year is your Ergo Lever?
1991 to 1997 7, 8 and 9 speed Ergo levers had pointed hoods and a sweeping curved brake lever as pictured in the upper left hand corner.
1998 Athena and Veloce 9 speed, and Mirage 8 speed, Ergo levers had pointed hoods and a sweeping curved brake lever as pictured in the upper left hand corner.
1998 Record and Chorus 9 speed Ergo levers had rounded hoods and a flatter, curved brake lever as pictured in the lower left hand corner.
ALL 1999 to current, 9 and 10 speed Ergo levers have rounded hoods and a flatter, curved brake lever as pictured in the lower left hand corner. 1999 to current Ergo levers are the ONLY models to have Ergo Brain buttons on the rubber hoods and matching ports in the Carbon plastic bodies.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*pre-'01 and post '01 shifters*



covrc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recent events have led me to having to rebuild my Right Chorus 9 shifter. In the process of planning to go to LBS, I also shopped for and found a pair of new Chorus 9 shifters at a fair price. My problem is this....
> My Old Choru 9 is pre 1998 with the pointed hoods and large sweeping brake lever.
> ...


There's one more wrinkle - 

In 2001, the cable travel for 9spd shifters/derailleurs was changed slightly, to match the geometry that 10spd derailleurs used (making 9spd and 10spd derailleurs interchangeable).

If the new shifters are '98-'00, then they are completely interchangeable with the pre-'98 shifters. If the new shifters are '01 or later, then the cable travel will be slightly different from the pre-'98 shifters. Many people find that shifting is just fine with '01or later shifters and pre-'01 derailleurs. Others report that shifting is degraded slightly.

'01or later shifters can be made completely compatible with pre-'01 derailleurs by exchanging the indexing disk in the right shifter. See the Campagnolo spare parts manual for the part no. of the indexing disk required.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Mark,
Thanks for the answer but boy am I confused. I was at Belmont Wheelworks today and they said I could use either set of shifters with my Chorus 9. I decided to have the right one rebuilt and hold onto the 'new' 9's.
However, I am still confused )

covrc


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Pre-2001 and post-2001 shifters, even though they both are 9-speed, pull different amounts of cable. The derailleurs require more or less pull depending on early or late (later shifters pull less cable, I think, so later derailleurs need less cable movement to move the cage the same amount).

If you combine the newer shifters with the older derailleurs you can match this up with a Shimano rear 9-speed wheel. If you go with 10-speed shifters you can go with a Shimano 10-speed wheel. I'm running the latter combination on my bike right now and it shifts beautifully! Shimano rear cassettes have less spacing between the cogs than the equivalent Campagnolo cassette. In other words, a Campagnolo 10-speed cassette is wider than a Shimano 10-speed cassette.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*as mark posted,*

many have no prob, and all 9 spd campy cassettes have the same spacing lest modified.

a note of interest, both cippolini and der kaiser continued to use the older pointed hood style ergos, even had 'em reworked to handle 10 spd. never tried 'em, but i see how they have a larger thumb actuator, probably more accessible from all positions.





covrc said:


> Mark,
> Thanks for the answer but boy am I confused. I was at Belmont Wheelworks today and they said I could use either set of shifters with my Chorus 9. I decided to have the right one rebuilt and hold onto the 'new' 9's.
> However, I am still confused )
> 
> covrc


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys, really appreciated it.
Rocco


----------

